# DESPERATELY SEARCHING FOR YASGUR'S FARM MILK BOTTLE!



## punky (Aug 23, 2010)

hi.  i'm new to the forum.  well, i'm new to bottle collecting altogether, really.  i'm really desperate to find a yasgur's farm (ORIGINAL...not a replica or anniversary version) milk bottle, circa 1969.  any help y'all could lend would be more than a little bit appreciated by me.

 thanks!
 punky b.


----------



## epackage (Aug 23, 2010)

welcome to the forum punky, what's it worth to you?
       Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 23, 2010)

can it be from before 69' ???


----------



## glass man (Aug 24, 2010)

HAVE WANTED ONE OF THOSE FOR YEARS PUNKY!s HAD A CHACE TO GET ONE IN THE 90S,BUT BOUGHT ANOTHER BOTTLE INSTEAD THINKING I WOULD PICK ONE UP LATTER..WELL IT IS LATTER AND I STILL DON'T HAVE ONE AND STILL KICKING MYSELF FOR NOT GETTING THE ONE I COULDA GOT YEARS AGO!

 ARE YOU AN "OLD FREAK" TOO!DO YOU STILL LET YOUR "FREAK FLAG FLY"?[8D]

 I DON'T EVEN GOT A DANG FREAK FLAG!!

 HOPE YOU GET ONE OR 30 AND YOU COULD TRADE ONE TO ME!!

 WHAT DO THEY SELL FOR? JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 24, 2010)

BE WORTH A LOT TO ME JIM..YEP PRE 69 WOULD BE COOL TO ME..ANY WAY HOW CAN ONE TELL IF IT IS FROM 69? JAMIE HENDRIX


----------



## glass man (Aug 24, 2010)

OK LOBES SAW THE OTHER THING ON HERE BOUT THESE BOTTLES...$300!! DANG!!OUT O MY PRICE RANGE..COURSE ANY THING IS OUT O MY PRICE RANGE THESE DAYS!! JERRY GARCIA


----------

